# How to connect Cowon A3 Player to Car Stereo



## ajayritik (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I have a Cowon A3 Player which I would like to connect to my Sony Car Stereo.
However when I connect the player to the car stereo using the Aux cable I don't get any audio out to my Car Stereo.
Can someone help me on this?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 2, 2015)

Have you tried fiddling with the settings of the car stereo? You need to switch to AUX as source from FM/AM/USB/CD. Most players won't detect it automatically.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 3, 2015)

If I connect the AUX Cable to the Earphones socket of the Cowon Player and the other end to the Car Stereo AUX Cable it works.
Only thing I need to get one Aux cable.
Where can I get hold of a decent cable?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 3, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> If I connect the AUX Cable to the Earphones socket of the Cowon Player and the other end to the Car Stereo AUX Cable it works.
> Only thing I need to get one Aux cable.
> Where can I get hold of a decent cable?



ANY electronic shop. AUX cables are cheap. You can get local ones for around Rs 20-30.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 3, 2015)

Does quality matter?
Saw one for Rs 200-300 online


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 3, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Does quality matter?
> Saw one for Rs 200-300 online



Depends on you. Frankly, I'd get for less than Rs 50. I don't see the point in spending more for an AUX cable.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 4, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Does quality matter?
> Saw one for Rs 200-300 online



 I believe quality definitely matters. Get the Belkin Flat Audio Cable AUX Cable - Belkin : Flipkart.com

or

Amazon.in: Buy Belkin MiXiT Tangle-Free Aux / Auxiliary Cable, 4 Feet (Black) Online at Low Prices in India | Belkin Reviews & Ratings

Point is get a Belkin atleast.


----------

